# The Corrupt a Wish Game



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I just remembered a game I saw on a different board a while back. I don't think it's been on here before. 

The gist of the game is one person makes a wish and then the next person to reply grants their wish but then puts an "unappealing" twist on it. 

For example: "I wish I had a silly hat." "Granted, but this hat has been swabbed with superglue and you are forced to wear it for your entire life, being treated like a goon by everyone you meet." (or something of that sort. :stu)

Anyway, i hope this catches on. I'll start:


I wish I had the strength of a thousand men.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

There's a post with that game somewhere in here. 

Granted: You really injure yourself badly when you wipe after using the restroom.

I wish I could find my career.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

You found your career, and you turned out to be one of those guys with the long hoses sucking crap out of porta-potties.

I wish I was a millionaire.


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Granted: you are now a millionaire. The money will be delivered to you in a 5 ton tank filled with pennies.

I wish I could travel back in time.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Granted - but eventually you will be 'found' :b - couldn't resist.

I wish i had a cottage in the country.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Granted, but to live in it, you must also live with a mute pseudo-Korean transvestite clown prostitute who goes by the name of Popo. You must also live with his jackass, his chickens and his frequent visitors.

I wish I could be the flying nun.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Granted but you neglect to watch out for low flying jumbo jets.

I wish I was a kitty!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Granted - BUT you will come back as one of those hairless ones and have to suffer all the health problems that those poor tortured souls have to suffer - Damn genetic engineers!!

I wish i could paint like Leonardo Da Vinci.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted. You do so by tracing over his original works with your own paint and are thrown in jail for vandalising private property.

I wish I had a piano.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Granted...but it's going to fall..wait, that's bad. The piano...doesn't play well...

I wish all my loose changed turned into dollar bills.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted, but your loose change was all Sacajawea dollars so you basically just evened out.

*EDIT:* That is, if you happen to live in the US. sorry. :stu

I wish I could morph into any animal whenever I wanted.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Granted - but you always morph into a female that is in heat and then have to spend your time running away from the males.

I wish i could speak EVERY language.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted. English is now the only existant language and hordes of foreigners have begun to go rampant with frustration after discovering that they suddenly cannot speak.

I wish we could all just get along.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Granted - BUT everyone ends up like Ned Flanders...unable to express their anger diddely anger. And eventually it all gets the better diddely of them and they end up going diddely doodly nuts.

I wish i could play the piano.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

granted, but the only song you can play is mary had a little lamb.

i wish my ladyfriend would come visit me.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted. You run down to the corner store to buy a carton of milk only moments before she arrives. Ironically, she happened to be craving milk at the time, so the situation would have been ideal had the timing ONLY been a little more convenient.

I wish I had a root beer float.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Granted - see out there, way out there - that's your root beer floating.

I wish i could travel around Europe.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Granted - But you must travel via bus, boat, van and covered wagon. You must tour Europe without money and in the company of refugee Spanish rodeo clowns who don't speak English and don't know where they are. 

I wish I could travel to New Orleans or some place by motorcycle like they do in Easy Rider. =x


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Granted - BUT your motorcycle is solar powered and you have to travel in winter.

I wish i could sing like an opera singer.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Granted, but your throat will explode in 2 hours

I wish for nothing


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Granted - Nothing shall you have.

I wish I had been born a girl.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

granted - you're a girl, but you still have social anxiety. lame.

i wish my bed made itself.


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

granted, but your floor will always be messy with random syrup stains

i wish my shoulders weren't so broad


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Granted: But they become the other extreme - very narrow and out of proportion.

I wish i was a mathematical genius.


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Granted: but you are extremely clumsy. You figure out the equation for a cold fusion bomb, and while assembling it accidently blow up planet earth.

I wish I could play the guitar like Hendrix


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Granted: But you won't be able to play anything else, but his songs

I wish i wasn't so negative.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Granted- you are now too positive 

I wish that I could be a cybernetic crime fighter like Robocop.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted, but due to a recently passed bill, you are only allowed to fight cybernetic robot criminals. Being a lack thereof, you wind up in the exact same lifestyle you're in now, except you must wear a giant hulking robot exoskeleton.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish I could make toast fly like Kazaam so I would never have to touch it with my own hands.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Granted, but now your toast will fly away from you, and you will NEVER be able to eat toast. Ever.

I wish I didn't have SA


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Granted, but now everyone you encounter will refuse to bathe or brush their teeth. They will wear the same dirty clothes for a period of 3 months and 15 days. At the end of this period, they will consider washing their clothes, only to decide against it in the end. They will talk to you often, and only about potatoes.


I wish my refrigerator would stock itself.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Granted - BUT it consistently stocks itself with the food you despise.

I wish i could speed read.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Granted: You can quickly read a book in seconds and remember what you read for minutes and you can't find your car keys.

I wish all my housework was done.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted - Your house has been repossesed.

I wish I could see 5 seconds into the future so that I would know what's going to happen ... 5 seconds before it happens.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted - do you see that nuclear missile coming towards you? Aren't you glad you have 5 seconds to get away?

I wish this post didn't suck balls.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted - You now suck balls instead. :lol

I wish this thread would finally succeed!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted - Then someone can patent it and make millions on YOUR idea

When i first say the title i thought it said "The corrupt a Fish Game", and now i want to corrupt a fish.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Granted, but now you're going to prison, as that sort of thing is illegal is all 50 states.

I wish I could paint by holding a paintbrush in my toes.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted - but all your paintings would stink

I wish i was in dixie, Hooray! Hooray!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Granted - but southerners don't take kindly to people 'bout to splode.

I wish I was Freddie Prinze Jr.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted - but then i would have to look you up on google to find out who the hell you are

I wish i had some curry right now.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

You're wish is granted... You will now stink heavily of curry for the rest of your life!!

I wish I had a job...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

granted, but now you don't have time for Call of Duty, and everytime you play you get OWNED!



i wish i had a 1971 barracuda.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Granted: You receive a real live barracuda from 1971. It immediately bites off two of your fingers as you struggle with it.

I wish I had a hot pizza right now.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted. But since you didn't specify what toppings you want, you receive a hot pizza topped with rabid hyenas that maul you on sight.

I wish I was cool like the Fonze. Ayyy!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted. But eventually you'll jump the shark.

I want to be floating on a cloud of titties.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Granted...but since I don't know what * is, you'll be a cloud bubble of whale fart that floats into a jar, which will then be swallowed whole by the whale. :lol :lol :lol 

I wish I had a PRS guitar.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

granted, but the PRS symbol falls off and it turns out to be a epiphone.


i wish the person below me doesn't corrupt my wish.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted. Hmm..somehow takes the whole fun out of it.

I wanna start the "corrupt a wish foundation"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Granted, but everybody who joins will constantly corrupt your wishes and get theirs granted.

I wish something horribly corrupt would happen to me.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Granted, but at the winner of the Apprentice you have become Donald Trump's butt-wiper for life.

I wish I could be on Conan O'Brian.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted, you are inserted into a segment with Triumph the Insult Comic Dog. As is his custom, he brutally ridicules you and embarrasses you in front of the entire nation. Your self-esteem is shot for life.

I wish I had an amazing video camera.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted - You WILL be a famous writer...after you're dead

I wish something mundane and trivial would happen to me.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted. Unfortunately, it was so mundane and trivial that you didn't even notice it's occurence and are, as of yet, overcome with a lack of fulfillment, still waiting for your wish to be granted.

I wish I had telekinesis.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Granted, you will now have a disease which forces you to tell everybody your name is Kinesis.

I wish everybodies wishes would be granted.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted 

I wish i didn't do that


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted. You didn't, but now you wish you did.

I wish I could make a wish that wouldn't be corrupted for once.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Granted, but since you didn't name what your non corrupted wish would be you lose it!

I wish I could take the quarters out of the wishing well!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

granted, but those were your quarters. 



i wish i had 20'' biceps.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Granted, but the magic pill I will give you to give you this will also make you highly aggressive and agitated and a bit mad and all women will run away from you.

I wish I were 4 years younger.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Granted, but now you're only 25, have to go to the bathroom really bad, and you must be 27 to use the only available toilet.

I wish I could punt my cat Etna for peeing on the furniture.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

but she didnt pee on the furniture

I wish I could have gills so I could swim underwater


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Granted, but you'll be a fly made out of butter who only socializes with other flies.

I wish I was a cartoon character.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Granted, you'll be Scratchy 

i wish i could be on top of the world, on top of the world mama!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Whoa, I just realized this is like The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy wish episode..Granted
*big statue comes out of ground and takes you into space were there is no oxygen*

I wish, I wish with all my heart to fly with dragons in a land apart!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I grand your wish with all my heart, too bad the dragons will rip ya apart.

i wish all the answers would rhyme


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Granted, slanted, enchanted, planted, mountain dew.

I wish, I wish to use this rhyme to go back home until next time.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Granted but only on the 38th of October.

I wish I had the talent of Beethoven.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

[attachment=0:jujxq0tw]beethoven.jpg[/attachment:jujxq0tw]

Granted with gusto. But unfortunately you have to sleep in the yard and you also develop a nasty habit of licking your testicles in public.

I wish that everyday was filled with sunshine and rainbows. uke


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Granted, but because everybody's 'smiley happy people' -they're all also all brainless and severely lacking in emotional depth and substance; and furthermore they all become insane through forced positivity and the inability to experience sadness and sense of loss.
As a result, the entire population goes mad and people everywhere embark on a psychotic killing spree murdering anyone and everyone they lay eyes on.

I wish I never had social anxiety.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Granted, but you become so talkative and annoying that no one wants to be your friend.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

granted:but you can never land

i wish i had a girlfriend


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

you now have a girlfriend, but its your sister, lawl.

I wish I was a billionaire.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

But it is in old turkish lira... and that is only worth around $799.52 US dollars...

I wish I had a credit card with an unlimited balance and I didn't have to pay it..


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Granted, but the credit card is a Diner's club which no one accepts.

I wish I could sing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Granted, you'll now sing like William Hung...

I wish I was a smiley!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Granted: :troll 

I wish I could hypnotise people into doing whatever I wanted them to do!!!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted. A giant meteor strikes Earth and hurls it into the sun. Lo, poverty is ended!


----------

